# passport info



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

Greetings, I am a Greek Canadian and want to renew my Greek passport (expired 7 years ago). The Greek consolate in Toronto tells me it will take months.... Has anyone renewed their passports through police stations in Greece? WHat was the process like...and how long did it take? thanks for any info offered


----------



## John-AD (Feb 13, 2017)

A couple of days. Easy process. http://www.passport.gov.gr/en/


----------

